# Sonus Der Wunder Towels - All in stock :D



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The Drying towels are back in stock  - £16.43 inc discount.

The Polishing towels are still in stock - £7.65 inc discount 

The Buffing Towels are new to us - And in stock!! - £8.95 inc discount. 

Any Questions... Holar!!!

:wave: 

Johnny


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

OK so may be reallly stupid question but whats the difference between the Polishing and Buffing towels?

Thicker, bigger different weave?


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> The Drying towels are back in stock  - £16.43 inc discount.
> 
> The Polishing towels are still in stock - £7.65 inc discount
> 
> ...


Good News Johnny! :buffer:


----------

